# Yet another band comparison test using a chrony



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Using only 3/8" steel because it's the most popular and most used ammo I have.
Compared were; black 1745 looped tubes, amber 1745 tubes, amber 2040, yellow Daisy tubes, red theraband tubes, black "hunter" tubes, .03 single side latex target bands, gold theraband straight cut single per side, solid 5/16 black, gum rubber, and chained platinum crepe rubber bands.

Of course the .03 latex is the fastest with gold theraband in second... most everything else is pretty close ranging from 220 fps - 255 fps. The only exception is really the big thick hunter tubes and the chained rubber bands came in at around 200 fps at my maximum draw and pull for each set.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great vid bill, that thin latex sure looks fast stuff, i have only ever used tb gold myself and find it very fast so that latex you use must be super fast, i see the flatbands came out on top of the tubing







just imagine if the flatbands was tapered they would have been even faster !!!!!! do you sell that latex? please p.m. me john


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill, Just a great comparison video! This video takes some of the mystery out of rubbers and there speed. – Tex-Shooter


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

One of the most informative videos available. Thank you!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> great vid bill, that thin latex sure looks fast stuff, i have only ever used tb gold myself and find it very fast so that latex you use must be super fast, i see the flatbands came out on top of the tubing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John and everybody else, I don't sell the latex... Tex does. Every now and then a customer from the UK or elsewhere overseas will ask that I add some of his bands or latex sheets to an order... it's usually no problem for me... my Wife or somebody else does all the mailing and since they've got to go to town anyway to mail the overseas packages... it's really no difference for us.

Anyway... I hope everybody can kind of get an idea of what different speeds the elastics put out. 
Approximately, for every 1/16 inch added to a steel ball's diameter you take away 20 fps from the 3/8" fps measurement.... So if your bands shot the 3/8" ball at 250 fps, it'll shoot 7/16" at 230 fps and 1/2" at 210 fps. Again, that is an approximation, it will vary by a few fps up or down for some band/tube sets.

Now... this has NOTHING to do with longevity... it ONLY has to do with the speed the elastics are capable of when fairly compared. And ALL in the test were totally capable of killing or severely maiming and should be considered very dangerous to shoot at anything you don't want destroyed.

As to which band, tube or solid set is the most durable... my guess is it would have to be the solids... their performance is adequate for target shooting and even light hunting... and after around 500 shots the set I have on the slingshot shown, shows absolutely zero signs of wear or of even "loosening" up.

So there you have it... the .03 latex Tex sells is like a Ferrari... the Daisy, 2040 and 1745 tubes are like a Camaro... the solids are like a nice diesel Dodge ram truck... and the chained rubberbands are like a Kia.... They'll ALL get you there, it's just that some are little faster and capable of a lot more "flash"!


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

great videos bill. very informative. one question though. would you mind giving your dimentions? i'm about 5'10" and my max non butterfly draw is around 32 inches... stock dankung tubes work pretty well for me. just wondering if you're doing a half butterfly draw or perhaps you are significantly larger than me.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Pretty cool video.. Those werent even the fastest of the rubberbands yet they still went 200+ fps They can all do the job thats for sure...
Those solids never seem to ware do they?

Nico


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

colt said:


> great videos bill. very informative. one question though. would you mind giving your dimentions? i'm about 5'10" and my max non butterfly draw is around 32 inches... stock dankung tubes work pretty well for me. just wondering if you're doing a half butterfly draw or perhaps you are significantly larger than me.


Sure thing, I'm 6' 4"... my draw is 44". All the bands and tubes were cut to maximize potential at that draw, other than the stock Chinese tubes which were simply drawn to the max they can pull at.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

splendid video !


----------



## JeffsTackleBox (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Bill, Very well done video. Taking the time to explain and demo was great.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Great video Bill,

I'm hooked on the latex bands and I doubt I'll go back to TBG I have a little stock inbound and when thats used up I have a source to get small amounts of latex sheet,so its latex for me from now on









Having said that the TBG is no slouch really,so if latex is hard to come by TBG is a good second choice.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This is bay far the Best Comparison Video yet. Thank You Bill you made it plain.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hayes, I just have to add this, Your video has bolstered the opinion that The Tex Shooter Latex FlatBands are the Fastest and the Hardest hitting of all what is currently available out there no matter if it is Tubes or FlatBands. If you want the Best then you must go with Tex. It is the Latex Magnum Bands that produced enough Slammin Impact that actually bent the coin shots with half dollar, quarter, and the nickel. Now latex lasts plenty long for me because I do not use the full power that they generate but only occasinally and of course the advantage of tubes is long life, But speaking in traditional threory, the bulb that burns twice as bright burns half as long. Thanks again for producing such an interesting and informative video. You add Great Value to the SlingShot Community.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

dgui said:


> Bill Hayes, I just have to add this, Your video has bolstered the opinion that The Tex Shooter Latex FlatBands are the Fastest and the Hardest hitting of all what is currently available out there no matter if it is Tubes or FlatBands. If you want the Best then you must go with Tex. It is the Latex Magnum Bands that produced enough Slammin Impact that actually bent the coin shots with half dollar, quarter, and the nickel. Now latex lasts plenty long for me because I do not use the full power that they generate but only occasinally and of course the advantage of tubes is long life, But speaking in traditional threory, the bulb that burns twice as bright burns half as long. Thanks again for producing such an interesting and informative video. You add Great Value to the SlingShot Community.


I totally agree. Thanks Bill and dgui !


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Good stuff bill that should be stuck in the FAQ post being built in the sponser area.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Very informative. Excellent Bill


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well now im flumexed again as you know I now have a chrono and tested my own 1745* chinese tubes to my 32 inch draw using six strand and four strand their is no way i can get 255fps so I can only figure now the longer your draw the faster it goes as Bill is 6ft 4inches his draw is certainly longer than mine. how long is your draw Bill im curious.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Well now im flumexed again as you know I now have a chrono and tested my own 1745* chinese tubes to my 32 inch draw using six strand and four strand their is no way i can get 255fps so I can only figure now the longer your draw the faster it goes as Bill is 6ft 4inches his draw is certainly longer than mine. how long is your draw Bill im curious.


i think it comes down to draw length and physical strength! with the 6 strand u sent me and the bands it came with i was shooting heavy 12mm lead at around 220fps and 6mm steel at 277fps, so i would say if i was using a 3/8" steel it would be closer to the 6mm steel than the 12mm lead, 
(as a guess it would probaly be around 255fps the same as bills result) either way more than capable of taking small game!
the link below is the test i did


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Well now im flumexed again as you know I now have a chrono and tested my own 1745* chinese tubes to my 32 inch draw using six strand and four strand their is no way i can get 255fps so I can only figure now the longer your draw the faster it goes as Bill is 6ft 4inches his draw is certainly longer than mine. how long is your draw Bill im curious.


I was going to say something about this but didn't want to muddy the waters.
Bill's numbers should be used as a comparison to eachother, not as a guide for what speed to expect. You should take it as ".030 latex is 20% faster than 1745 tube" not "I'm going to lash up some .030 and shoot 300fps". Bill's draw is 44", which would be almost butterfly for me. A longer draw with the same bands will yield a higher fps number.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

gamekeeper john said:


> Well now im flumexed again as you know I now have a chrono and tested my own 1745* chinese tubes to my 32 inch draw using six strand and four strand their is no way i can get 255fps so I can only figure now the longer your draw the faster it goes as Bill is 6ft 4inches his draw is certainly longer than mine. how long is your draw Bill im curious.


i think it comes down to draw length and physical strength! with the 6 strand u sent me and the bands it came with i was shooting heavy 12mm lead at around 220fps and 6mm steel at 277fps, so i would say if i was using a 3/8" steel it would be closer to the 6mm steel than the 12mm lead, 
(as a guess it would probaly be around 255fps the same as bills result) either way more than capable of taking small game!
the link below is the test i did









http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0fp9RQjErqY
[/quote]
Well i would say it's more to do with length of draw rather than strength I may only be 5ft 7in but have not met any 17 stone man even equal in strength yet,I may not be as strong as I was when training and saw off a few of them then. but it still shows at work .these tubes are not a problem for me to pull neither is the theraband gold.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

its got to do with the length of draw, the longer the band is contracting for, the faster it gets. isnt that why butterfly is so much faster ? .... i learnt this from the forums... thank you to whoever it was that taught me that.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill,

Perhaps I should send you a PM regarding this. However If I send you a set of Saunders black mamba flat bands attached to a saunders slingshot could you chrony them for me? Of course in return you could keep the bands and the slingshot. Let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

My wrist will not stand a maxium draw, but if you are want to see what they will do at a 28 to 34 inch draw I have a couple of sets and a chrony. I also have Saundrs Hawk, Falcon II and a Wrist Rocket Pro to shoot them on. I also have 7/16 and 1/2 inch steel shot. I don't advise shooting anything smaller with that pouch (too many fliers) -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Bill,
> 
> Perhaps I should send you a PM regarding this. However If I send you a set of Saunders black mamba flat bands attached to a saunders slingshot could you chrony them for me? Of course in return you could keep the bands and the slingshot. Let me know. Thank you.


Sure Ray, no problem.
I have a Saunders Hawk, so you wouldn't need to send the slingshot, just the bands.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great video, Bill.


----------

